# Fall/Winter Catfishing



## Normmouth (Sep 25, 2007)

When does everyone stop going after cats for the winter if you stop at all? I've been noticing on the forums that the catfishing has slowed up, and most are targeting other species now.

Thanks


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

flatheads will be probably turning off within the next month or so, alot of people have stopped already, i'll probably try as late as i can. 

prime time for blues is right around the corner

channel cats will be hitting all year round


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

The catfishing has been slow since June.We haven't had no rain so theres no cuurent in the rivers and the lakes and ressies are super low.Its been a bad year for catfishing.I'll prolly go after Flatties for another 2 or 3 weeks and then its Saugeye/Channel cat time.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Shoot, I'm just getting ready for the fun time... the late fall and winter bite! I plan on hitting the river at least a time or two per month in Dec, Jan and Feb.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i look forward every year to winter channel cat fishing.....NO TURTLES! i tend not to go out channel fishing unless the air temp is above 35-40 degrees with NO wind. i have caught channels quite well with the water temps 32-35 degrees, doesnt get much colder than that in a river, unless its ice. as in summer it is tough, even tougher to locate and catch fish in low/clear water but if it gets muddy and a little higher they go bezerk.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I fish year round for them. I caught 16 channels today and a flathead up at Deer Creek today, in the spillway. Water was really moving fast, and was up high. Lots of action. Only 1 saugeye though, which was dissapointing.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i was just out last night and caught 6 channels and one flattie. all were under ten pounds. they were in shallow fast current, when i moved deeper i caught a turtle and left.


----------

